# Relabeling in Seattle



## stoked365 (May 16, 2008)

*Relabeling in Seattle - Where do you go?*

Hey,
I live in the Seattle area and i was wondering if anyone knew of a good place to get a smaller quantity of T-Shirts relabeled, like a seamstress or a certian company that provides the service? or would pretty much any seamstress be able to do the job? thanks


----------



## Wringer Tee (Mar 5, 2008)

Stoked365, how small of batches. I know SunriseID in Woodinville can cut and re-sew. I am not sure if they have to do the printing or not though.


----------

